# FreeBSD simulated load



## Phishfry (Jul 1, 2016)

I am looking to load my Beaglebone down for some Lithium-Ion battery tests I am doing. I see /sysutils/cpuburn on freshports.
What is a good system stress testing tool?


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 1, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> What is a good system stress testing tool?


`make -j4 buildworld`

From https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html:


> Building world is an effective way to stress test hardware, especially memory.


----------

